# Deed is Done



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes we finally got married yesterday.

Thanks to everyone one the board for their ideas and help, especially on this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/799978-down-aisle-preps.html.

We went the simple route with a civil ceremony at the court house and a small reception after. Later when we go back to the US for a visit, we can have a bigger party with my friends there. 

Thanks again for all your support.

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations from Expat Forum and me personally. Be good to each other and hope to see more posts from you (and your new wife) later on when you have the time..



Jet Lag


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

JM101 said:


> Yes we finally got married yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to everyone one the board for their ideas and help, especially on this thread
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/799978-down-aisle-preps.html.
> ...


Congratulations, wishing you all the best.
My philippine finance and I are planning to get married in Seychelles early next year.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Congratulations. May you live happily ever after.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

Having a great time and I love having an honest woman around me. (lol)

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Having a great time and I love having an honest woman around me. (lol)
> 
> JM101


There's nothing better in life than a good woman for sure. I think that's way so many of us came here to the islands and ended up staying..


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> There's nothing better in life than a good woman for sure. I think that's way so many of us came here to the islands and ended up staying..


Many years ago when I first started thinking about retirement here, I was coming up with all sorts of plans as I would not have to fly back and forth from the US for just a short vacation from work.

This was BEFORE Cathy came along.

Having her now in my life, has made my retirement that much better.

JM101


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats to you both, wishing you nothing but happiness and love.


----------

